# Bonera:"Voglio restare al Milan"



## admin (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele *Bonera*, intervistato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, parla del Milan attuale e futuro:"La politica della società ormai è chiara a tutti, si punta sui giovani. Ma è normale che ci voglia anche un pò di esperienza. Sono qui da 7 anni, *mi piacerebbe continuare qui*. Il miglior pregio di *Allegri*? La calma. Sa isolarsi Non l'ho mai visto in difficoltà. *Balotelli* mi ha fatto subito un'ottima impressione. Vedendolo, mi chiedo: ma come è possibile che abbia fatto tutto ciò che si legge di lui? *El Shaarawy* quest'anno ha fatto benissimo, il suo calo dipende da una questione fisica. Balotelli non c'entra nulla".


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)

Ancora???Ma basta......


----------



## smallball (25 Marzo 2013)

no grazie,hai fatto il tuo tempo


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2013)

E' dal 2007 che lo sogno via dal Milan...speriamo sia l'anno buono.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2013)

Io mi rifiuto di dire qualcosa


----------



## Frikez (25 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo rinnoverà..quelli che se ne andranno saranno Zapata e Yepes.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Marzo 2013)

Se ci serve esperienza, ci serve ai massimi livelli: voglio leader in caso, non comprimari di 32-33 anni. E purtroppo per Bonera, è un comprimario. Se al suo posto arrivasse un centrale di 33 anni, ma un nome importante, sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Purtroppo rinnoverà..quelli che se ne andranno saranno Zapata e Yepes.


Temo di sì, cacciare anche Bonera sarebbe troppo bello.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

ma lo vogliono tenere come uomo spogliatoio??? ma che carisma può avere uno del genere


----------



## Principe (25 Marzo 2013)

Questa e' incompetenza e basta basta con sta gente


----------



## runner (25 Marzo 2013)

per me può restare, ma solo se prendiamo una diga in difesa


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Marzo 2013)

Immaginavo, non si lamenta se non gioca, poi e tifoso del Milan, insomma non c'è lo scolliamo piu..


----------



## Jino (25 Marzo 2013)

Come riserva, vista la sua duttilità, ci sta.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come riserva, vista la sua duttilità, ci sta.


Duttilità a far danni.


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Marzo 2013)

Non me ne frega nulla del futuro di Bonera, se non gli dispiace fare tanta panchina per me potrebbe anche restare.


----------

